# Bowl (basket) pattern in 2 minutes



## Alex Fox (18 Dec 2017)

Easy way of making bowl (basket) pattern

Making of bowl pattern


----------



## AES (16 Jan 2018)

I'm sorry Alex, I really do NOT want to sound critical, but for me, the video was as helpful as a chocolate tea pot!

Music (not unpleasant but NOT necessary at all)

No commentary (so what software were you using? what tools & shapes & scaling did you select? how did you manipulate the basic shapes into the required pattern? and how to print it out - presumably, depending on size required, it's not just a case of "press print"?)

Left more questions unanswered (many) than it answered none). Sorry.

AES


----------



## nev (16 Jan 2018)

I can answer a few of those Andy 

CorelDraw X3

Drawn on an A4 page and printed at 100%

English is not Alex's native tongue and a Russian(?) commentary wouldn't have helped me


----------



## AES (16 Jan 2018)

OK, thanks nev. I didn't realise Alex is Russian. My comments were too harsh then, and I apologise.

BUT, if I may say so, I assume making a video is not easy (I've never tried and don't even have a camera), but he can write English (in his posts) so instead of a video, why not a written "how to" even in short bullet points or something, with still screen shots of each step? That would have been much more useful to everyone I feel.

But as said, I apologise for harsh comments to a non-native English speaker. I hope you accept my apology Alex.

AES


----------



## transatlantic (16 Jan 2018)

AES":1oyr88tf said:


> I'm sorry Alex, I really do NOT want to sound critical, but for me, the video was as helpful as a chocolate tea pot!
> 
> Music (not unpleasant but NOT necessary at all)
> 
> ...



Did you miss the bit where he recorded what he was doing? 

I also don't understand why people keep banging on about whether music is used or not. Who are you to say it was not necessary?


----------



## AES (16 Jan 2018)

@transatlantic: QUOTE: Did you miss the bit where he recorded what he was doing?  UNQUOTE:

Yes I did miss it, I stopped watching because all I saw was a (very small) mouse pointer moving over a (completely unreadable) software interface! And I took my headset off because there was nothing to hear except music.

I guess you're right about music as a background, but my own opinion is that in 99% of cases music to any sort of "training" film is not only completely unnecessary but also is often a distraction. But that's my own opinion, as I say (I should have said that in my OP, sorry).

To each his own and all that, but honestly transatlantic, what did that music add to that film? Honestly?

Sorry if I'm "banging on" about the music, but I followed the link because I was hoping to learn something and wasn't able to learn anything from it.

AES


----------



## monkeybiter (16 Jan 2018)

FWIW if there's just a musical background to a vid then I usually mute it.


----------



## transatlantic (17 Jan 2018)

AES":hdzl2rsn said:


> @transatlantic: QUOTE: Did you miss the bit where he recorded what he was doing?  UNQUOTE:
> 
> Yes I did miss it, I stopped watching because all I saw was a (very small) mouse pointer moving over a (completely unreadable) software interface! And I took my headset off because there was nothing to hear except music.
> 
> ...



It's best to set it to the highest res and fullscreen it.

Sometimes I find music annoying, but it doesn't really matter as you can turn it down or off.


----------

